# Train Simulator 2015 is Out (As of 9/18/14)



## Fan Railer (Sep 18, 2014)

So TS2015 came out today, along with a few other DLC goodies:


Stay tuned for more action in the very near future


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 20, 2014)

Metrolink round trip:


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 20, 2014)

Coaster round trip:


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV7VRtMz0FI

This is the Metrolink EMD F59PH & Companion Bombardier BiLevel Cab Car Nathan P2 Horn pack.

In order to utilize this freeware sound upgrade, you must have purchased the "Los Angeles Commuter Rail F59PH" pack available at Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/277747/

This is a freeware pack; in no way is it to be used for commercial purposes. You are free, however to further modify the sound enhancements found in this pack for personal use if you so choose.

THIS IS NOT A PHYSICS PACK. Physics adjustments have been released separately.


IMPORTANT; Install Instructions

1. Locate F59PHPack01 (C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\F59PHPack01)
2. Open DTG_Metrolink_EMD_F59PH_&_Bombardier_BiLevel_Cab_Nathan_P2_Airchime_Pack.7z
3. Drag the file folder from the .rar in step 2 into the directory you opened in step 1.
4. The installation should be complete. Run TS2015 to check.
5. If installation is botched or does not work, to back up to original files, delete the folder from step 3.

User's Manual:
A key feature of this pack is that it allows you to switch between horns on the locomotive and cab car independently of each other.
This means that both locomotive and cab car can be using the K5LA or the P2, or the locomotive can be using the P2 and the cab car the K5LA or vice versa. Upon installation, the pack sets the default horn of both the locomotive and cab car to the P2. Follow the instructions below to switch in between horns.

Switch horns on the F59PH:
1. Locate this directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\F59PHPack01\Audio\RailVehicles\Diesel\F59PH\Cab"
1a. There should be two file folders; "K5LA" and "P2".
2. Enter the file folder of the horn you wish to operate with.
3. Copy (CTRL + C) the file within; "EMD_F59PH_HornControl.proxyxml"
4. Return to directory from step 1.
5. Paste (CTRL + V) the file from step 3 into the directory.
5a. Overwrite when prompted.
6. Run TS2015 to check.

Switch horns on the Cab Car:
1. Locate this directory: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\RailWorks\Assets\RSC\F59PHPack01\Audio\RailVehicles\Passenger\CaliCar\Cab"
1a. There should be two file folders; "K5LA" and "P2".
2. Enter the file folder of the horn you wish to operate with.
3. Copy (CTRL + C) the file within; "CabCar_HornControl.proxyxml"
4. Return to directory from step 1.
5. Paste (CTRL + V) the file from step 3 into the directory.
5a. Overwrite when prompted.
6. Run TS2015 to check.

Thank you for downloading and installing.
Enjoy 

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/p5y696w034pb695/TS2015_Metrolink_EMD_F59PH_&_Bombardier_BiLevel_Cab_Nathan_P2_Airchime_Pack.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ryan (Sep 24, 2014)

Still windows only.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 24, 2014)

I know it downloaded to my computer and updated 2014 to 2015. Haven't had a chance to take it for a drive yet!


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 25, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Still windows only.


They don't like us Mac users...


----------



## Ryan (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh well, saves me a bit of money.


----------



## Orie (Sep 26, 2014)

They appear to have included some content in the "steam" package that you can no longer download separately, which doesn't help me as I have the regular version that auto upgraded to 2015... mainly the Surfliner pack. Also Sean Bean narrates the intro, day made.


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 14, 2014)

Been messin' around on TS2015... does this look familiar to anyone?


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Anderson (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, what packs do I need to be able to do an LA-SD run? It at least _looks_ like there's a map available that covers that run.


----------



## X996 (Oct 31, 2014)

Pacific Surliner route ! My favorite !


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Oh well, saves me a bit of money.


With all the options, its $4,242.02? !


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 26, 2014)

Updated the Acela Pack yet again:



Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/tnciq4mt7jdk1m8/TS2015_Amtrak_Acela_Express_Physics_%26_Sound_Mod_Update.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 11, 2014)

Finally got around to updating the Amtrak California Pacific Surfliner EMD F59PHI Physics Mod Pack:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 12, 2014)

A few videos for those of you wondering if you should pick up the Christmas route for this year (2014):


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 12, 2014)

All career scenarios from the route:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, that was a relatively quick turnaround for a release


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 20, 2014)

I got several requests to include the ability to use the steel bell in the mod pack, so I have updated accordingly:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 18, 2015)

That moment when you need to add on two additional Genesis units just to get the Auto Train over the 3.0% grade of Cajon Pass lol (44 cars; 4,194 ft, 3,645 metric tons):










Amtrak Auto Racks:




You can find these here: http://railworks.banal.net/downloads/downloads.html


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 5, 2015)

Playing around with my latest acquisition; you can purchase the Durango and Silverton Narrow Gauge Railway here:
http://www.drhs315.org/blog/ds-train-sim/


----------



## Ryan (Feb 5, 2015)

This is literally the only piece of software that makes me wish I still had a Windows machine.


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 6, 2015)

RyanS said:


> This is literally the only piece of software that makes me wish I still had a Windows machine.


lulz


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 20, 2015)

[deleted]


----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 8, 2015)

Coming soon to a PC near you:


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## X996 (Mar 28, 2015)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting !


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Palmetto (May 2, 2015)

This product just appeared, and here we already have an "improvement" to it [like many others]. Why can't Dovetail put out something that's accurate the first go-around?


----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## VentureForth (Jul 13, 2015)

Ryan said:


> This is literally the only piece of software that makes me wish I still had a Windows machine.


Mac is much better at providing means of emulating Windows than the other way around. Maybe cost-prohibitive, but a possibility. Sometimes all the I/O don't work just right, but there are some that are better than others.

I won't assume you've already looked into that, but if you or someone has, it'd be helpful to know if any of the emulators work and what the limitations are.


----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## VentureForth (Jul 27, 2015)

I have TS2015. I had TS2012 and had a bunch of routes I lived, including the full NEC and rural Japan. Any way I can get those for 2015? Pretty pricey to get again.


----------



## Palmetto (Jul 29, 2015)

Is there going to be a TS2016?


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 31, 2015)

VentureForth said:


> I have TS2015. I had TS2012 and had a bunch of routes I lived, including the full NEC and rural Japan. Any way I can get those for 2015? Pretty pricey to get again.


VF they carry over. When 2012 updated to 2013 and then 2014 etc. All the software updates. But also the stuff you have bought carries over. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 2, 2015)

Palmetto said:


> Is there going to be a TS2016?


Yes.


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 6, 2015)

Fan Railer said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > Is there going to be a TS2016?
> ...


Well, good. Do you think they'll get around to putting whistle posts on the Cajon Pass route? I know: a minor detail. :angry:


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 7, 2015)

Palmetto said:


> Fan Railer said:
> 
> 
> > Palmetto said:
> ...


Don't count on it lol. DTG product support is spotty at best (took them months to release a patch for the M8 that probably took a few hours to code and test), and for such a minor detail, I doubt it would even cross their minds, especially on a piece of DLC that is as old as Cajon Pass


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 15, 2015)

Quiet zone? What quiet zone? 


DLC link: http://store.steampowered.com/app/258648/

Mod coming soon.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 15, 2015)

Acela150 said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > I have TS2015. I had TS2012 and had a bunch of routes I lived, including the full NEC and rural Japan. Any way I can get those for 2015? Pretty pricey to get again.
> ...


I see what happened. I had the original Microsoft TS with all my routes. Unfortunately, I don't think I can carry them through to TS2015 which is now on Steam.

May just go back to MSTS.


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 23, 2015)

Ever want to remanufacture your virtual AEM-7DC? Well, now you can lol:


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 28, 2015)

All mods applied to NKP 765 here can be downloaded over at Railworks America:


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 13, 2015)




----------

